
7 PowerPoint tips and tricks you didnt know - Power-user
http://www.powerusersoftwares.com/#!PowerPoint-tips-tricks-you-didnt-know/biauv/5645ba0e0cf21009be851fe8
======
BrandoElFollito
The authors didn't know that their words of wisdom are not readable on a
mobile (galaxy note 4 at least). There is a trick with colors to know (that
the font should have some kind of contrast with the background).

